# adopted Russian boy by US mother returned him!



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

http://uk.news.yahoo.com/5/20100409/twl-unwanted-adopted-boy-sent-back-to-ru-3fd0ae9.html


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies (Jun 17, 2007)

I am so embarassed as am American to read that story....That poor child and that stupid    women needs  to be prosecuted for child endangerment for sending that child alone and having him be met by a stanger who could of done only God knows what
to him. I really do hope she gets thrown in jail.

Christina


----------



## caz24 (Nov 25, 2004)

that poor boy  i feel so sorry for him, he must be so confused   , - i really hope this women isnt allowed to be able to get away with it, what a women, and she's also made things even harder for all those US familes who would like to provide a good decent LOVING home.

caz xx


----------



## Candee (Feb 1, 2009)

I cannot believe what that woman has done to that little boy. 
And now the Russian authorities are threatening to halt adoptions to the USA and I am just thinking about all those people who were on the brink of getting their child, after all the tremendous work it takes and the endless waiting and hoping, who will now be completely panicking about what will happen. 
Just terrible  
I hope he can be found a lovely family and doesn't end up staying in an orphanage. He must be so sad and confused.
Candee
x


----------



## Benetton (Jul 11, 2009)

What a BI*CH!!!!!!!!!!!!!
  

I mean , OK yes some of us may have watched the movie _'Orphan_' but this woman is demented she should be locked up.


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

OMG I can't believe that woman! That poor poor little boy   How can someone do that to a child? To be given the gift of the child and to then say 'oh no thanks' is just such a cruel and heartless this to do. I hope that she is sent to jail for this and that the little boy finds a loving home with parents that care for him.


----------



## chloe99 (Aug 27, 2008)

errr, we definitely dont have the full story here - sounds very much like the poor woman was trying to fulfil her dreams by adopting a young boy, only to discover that he was extremly disfunctional and she was totally not prepared for that as she hadnt opted to adopt a special needs child.  Sure, its cruel for the poor boy, but also heartbreakingly cruel for her.


----------



## Benetton (Jul 11, 2009)

Good point Chloe99

Its not exactly what she did in my personal opinion, its the way she did it!!! That shocked me!

There are ways things like this should be done and she did not handle it right AT ALL in my humble opinion, I know all too well the media dont give the full story and there are always two sides but you gotta admit she could of at least, amongst other things had the descency to return the boy herself personally... right?

Total error in judgment on her part from what the article states and someone like that should really know better. Fair enough she didnt get what she bargained for but kids in homes and at that age too, come with problems usually A LOT of problems. 

DP works with cases like these on a daily basis on the very high end scale of dysfunctionality and abuse both adopted and foster children of all ages and how new parents work with them through their issues etc *when that is possible, sometimes its not*.... She has even worked on high end cases of children with serious clinically recognised psychopathic/sociopathic behaviour at such early ages as 7.

Adoption is hard for anyone wanting children but I cant begin to know what that must feel like for the child to only parents and stable guidance


----------



## Candee (Feb 1, 2009)

Chloe I imagine that she did have terrible problems with the little boy, I can't imagine she did what she did lightly, but to send him off to the other side of the world, on a plane, on his own? What if the courier had not taken him to the authorities? He could have ended up goodness knows where... By adopting the child she made a commitment to him and if it became one which she wasn't able to honour, she should have gone to the authorities in America. I think the way she has behaved is unconscionable, no matter what the boy's problems were.
Anything could have happened to him. It was totally irresponsible and utterly cruel, imho!
Candee
x


----------

